# Happy Chinese New Year 2022



## RadishRose (Feb 1, 2022)

Year of the Tiger​This year, the first day of the Chinese New Year, also known as the Spring Festival or the Lunar Near Year, falls on *Tuesday1 February.*

The day on which the celebration occurs on the Gregorian calendar varies on an annual basis, as its date is determined by the lunisolar Chinese calendar.

The festivities will last for just over a fortnight, *culminating with the Lantern Festival on Tuesday 15 February.*













https://nypost.com/2022/02/01/chinese-new-year-predictions-what-to-expect-in-2022/

https://www.tarot.com/horoscopes/chinese-2022

https://www.history.com/topics/holidays/chinese-new-year


----------



## Pinky (Feb 1, 2022)

I've been enjoying seeing all the dogs in traditional red Chinese dress on Instagram today. They receive a red envelope with treats inside 

My o/h had a lively Zoom class today, with all the Chinese students chiming in on what they do on this day.


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 1, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Year of the Tiger


Yes it is!  Thanks @RadishRose


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 1, 2022)

Pinky said:


> I've been enjoying seeing all the dogs in traditional red Chinese dress on Instagram today. They receive a red envelope with treats inside
> 
> My o/h had a lively Zoom class today, with all the Chinese students chiming in on what they do on this day.


What do they do on this day, @Pinky?


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 1, 2022)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## IFortuna (Feb 1, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Year of the Tiger​This year, the first day of the Chinese New Year, also known as the Spring Festival or the Lunar Near Year, falls on *Tuesday1 February.*
> 
> The day on which the celebration occurs on the Gregorian calendar varies on an annual basis, as its date is determined by the lunisolar Chinese calendar.
> 
> ...


I was born in the Year of the Tiger as I suspect many of you were.  This really is our year.  Go after what you want.


----------



## IFortuna (Feb 1, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> What do they do on this day, @Pinky?


The red envelopes usually contain folding money.  My ex was Chinese and he would give the envelopes to his employees every Chinese New Year.  
Gung Hei Fat Choy!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 1, 2022)

I forgot all about this. For years I've ordered Chinese food on the holiday. A treat for us because we don't often order take out from any place.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 1, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> What do they do on this day, @Pinky?


@RadishRose  .. everything they talked about is pretty well covered in the 3rd link of your original post. 
One year, when I was doing volunteer ESL, I was invited to a Chinese New Year's luncheon .. they kept putting delicacies on my plate, and I was stuffed, but kept eating whatever they served me -so as not to insult. It was difficult to eat some of it, as I am not a meat-eater. The dishes have significance.

As a teenager, I used to go to my Chinese girlfriend's family some New Year's, and that was a real feast, but they didn't insist I eat what I wasn't accustomed to.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 1, 2022)

Pinky said:


> @RadishRose  .. everything they talked about is pretty well covered in the 3rd link of your original post.
> One year, when I was doing volunteer ESL, I was invited to a Chinese New Year's luncheon .. they kept putting delicacies on my plate, and I was stuffed, but kept eating whatever they served me -so as not to insult. It was difficult to eat some of it, as I am not a meat-eater. The dishes have significance.
> 
> As a teenager, I used to go to my Chinese girlfriend's family some New Year's, and that was a real feast, but they didn't insist I eat what I wasn't accustomed to so you could eat what you wanted!.


Thanks Pinky... I didn't read ALL of that 3rd link, but I shall do so. I guess you liked being at your friends for the feast
so you could eat what you wanted.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Nathan (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 4, 2022)




----------

